

Cringely:  Google entering the payday loan business? - mds
http://www.cringely.com/2010/09/googles-pound-of-flesh/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+ICringely+%28I%2C+Cringely%29

======
yanw
Discussed here: <http://news.ycombinator.net/item?id=1734788>

